# Sinus Infection



## ehxsnohs (Feb 18, 2012)

So our Cockatiel Norman is currently being treated for a Sinus Infection. I've never had to take a bird to the vet for any major reason so im new to this vet, the only vet I could find that would see birds and was recommended to me by our local bird farm. 
Her prescribed him Baytril injections once a day and eye drops twice a day. Also told us to keep the room at about 90 degrees and humidity "high", currently its about 70%. Does this all sound about right? Is there anything else I should do/give him to make him more comfortable? Like I said, this vet is new to me so im a worry wart that he doesn't know birds as much as he claims and I should be doing more.. Norman seems a bit better so far..last night I had his cage door open and he climbed out to the top of his cage to eat some millet I had put out to bribe him with (he's not very tame, not even attempting to work on that issue till he's 100% healthy).


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

My BabyMoo is taking the same antibiotic. Actually, today was her last day on it. She had to take hers in liquid form. When she was at the hospital last week maybe they gave to her as a shot but here at home I've been giving it in her beak ... which she hates. Anyway, its Cipro. It is true, you are supposed to keep them warmer when they are sick. I've been keeping mine in a home made incubator at night and some times during the day. She is acting healthier now. Her vet also said to keep her nostrils clean and I'm supposed to clean them for her every day with a 4x4 gauze dipped in warm water. BabyMoo usually does that herself when she takes a bath but when sick she wasn't doing it, so she needed the assistance. I wish you the very best with your little one. Get well soon Norman!!

Check out this link to learn how to make a home made incubator:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=38344

Caro & BabyMoo


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

By the way, I forgot to say that Norman is adorable. Is he Lutino? BabyMoo is Lutino and looks a lot like him in those pictures.


----------



## ehxsnohs (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks that makes me feel a lot better! 
The bird in my signature is actually our older boy Sullivan and yep he's a Lutino! 
Norman is a white face but I've only had him a short time and he was pretty neglected by his previous owners hence his sickness and hes not very tame so I haven't got any pictures of him yet. Soon hopefully once he's better we can start working on taming and I can get some cute pics of him to add to my sig


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, I hope he has a quick recovery.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That all sounds normal to me, the vet definitely knows what he's talking about. When my boy Mudflap had a respiratory infection I gave him baytril shots. I think whether the antibiotic is given as a shot or oral depends on the vet. The vet out here has only ever prescribed oral meds. Hopefully Norman recovers soon!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles was on oral Baytril for her sinus and lung infection recently. She's now all better.


----------



## ehxsnohs (Feb 18, 2012)

Bumping this instead of making a new post because I have another question. 
We are on day 6 of 10 of his injections and while he seems to be fine, eating normal, climbing around, drinking, his eyes are still goopy. Every morning they are crusty and one of them will be completely crusted and I will have to clean it. Should I take him back to the vet now? Wait a few days till his medicine is complete? Put eye drops more often? The vet told us to do drops twice a day but the bottle says every 4 hours..


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would probably call the vet and ask if they think this is expected or not. Baytril should start to be very effective after about 72 hours, so if you're not seeing improvement in his symptoms, it's possible he needs a different medication. How does he seem overall?


----------



## ehxsnohs (Feb 18, 2012)

He's been acting the same he's always been since we got him a few weeks ago. He's nervous but that's because he's not tame and he's always climbing around and in and out of the cage. He's a big eater so not worried about that at all  
Yesterday after I posted, I turned up the heat and humidity and he seems a lot better, no more goop and not as crusty so hopeful its clearing up.


----------



## ehxsnohs (Feb 18, 2012)

After a few days off the antibotic injections, his eye became goopy and crusted shut again  We've just gotback from the vet and he's on another round of injections, this time baytril & naxcel. Doctor said he sounds a lot better but not quite 100%.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, I hope he gets better soon. Hugs.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

I too hope he gets well soon. I'm glad that overall, other than the eye situation, he is doing better. I too had to put drops in BabyMoo's eye but the vet gave the ok to discontinue. She seems good now so hopefully your tiel will get well soon too.

Caro


----------



## ehxsnohs (Feb 18, 2012)

So we're on day 5 of the second round of injections and eye drops. His eye is still crusty and closed up every morning and within an hour of applying his eye drops. I kind of think his eye is actually worse. The doctor said he sounded Better and he's still eating,moving around just fine his eye is just not improving. What do you all think my next step should be? Take him back to this vet again? Find a new vet?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

How is your tiel doing? I think I would find a new vet if the eye still isn't clearing up.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Take him to a vet--the one you're seeing sounds like he knows what he's doing, but if you don't like him you can find another.

Possibly the eye infection is not bacterial and thus would need a different medication to clear it up. If his breathing and other symptoms are better then the eye might be a secondary infection that cropped up because his immune system was swamped by the sinus infection.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Have they cultured the discharge from the eye? That could give a better idea of the most appropriate medication.


----------



## ehxsnohs (Feb 18, 2012)

His eye is still not much better. Im actually online right now looking for a new vet that accepts the CareCredit I use for vet bills..they haven't cultured anything yet just listened to him and looked at him.


----------



## ehxsnohs (Feb 18, 2012)

So we ended up doing a third round of Antibiotics, this time Oral and they helped SO much. His eye cleared up amazingly and he sounded perfect. He fattened up (he was under weight) and found his voice which we had never heard before. We found out he knew a few words and was always saying "Pretty Bird!!" which we had never said to him so im guessing its something his previous owners used to say to him. Him and Sullivan became best buds. 

Now today I decided to do a deep clean of their cage, took them out to let them fly around an extra room where they were safe from our cats, two hours later we put them back in their cage and within two minutes I was turned away getting them new food & water and when I looked back, his head was slooowly tipping back and he fell off his perch. I quickly picked him up and his eyes were already closing and he died  All this happened with 2-3 minutes. He was perfectly fine the past month, even just this morning he seemed perfect.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O no I'm so sorry!!! I can't imagine what could've caused that. And Sullivan is fine, correct?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry.


----------

